# Becoming an Officer



## Bro. A (Mar 22, 2019)

In your opinion, which officer's seat would be good for a newly raised MM?


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 23, 2019)

Bro. A said:


> In your opinion, which officer's seat would be good for a newly raised MM?


Surely that would depend on the Brother? I and 3 of my Lodge Brothers have taken office this year, one as Tyler, one as Master Steward, one as Inner Guard and myself as Junior Deacon. Myself and the Inner Guard are involved in the floor work for the degrees and I enjoy the experience, but I know the other 2 have no interest in floor work at present.

Sent from my 6055P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## jermy Bell (Mar 23, 2019)

Not sure. I could sit in the south or JD. For the first time this coming year. Don't get me wrong, I'm looking forward to sitting in the east. But not really anytime soon.


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 23, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> Not sure. I could sit in the south or JD. For the first time this coming year. Don't get me wrong, I'm looking forward to sitting in the east. But not really anytime soon.



I hear you. I'd like to go through all chairs myself.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 23, 2019)

It may depend on your lodge. My Mother Lodge started everyone at the same chair. My present lodge believes in “who can best work and best agree.” My English lodge is rather unique in its process, as might be expected from a global membership.


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 24, 2019)

It would depend on how involved you would like to be. For me, personally, I think the JD seat is a good place to start if your looking at being at all meetings and then ultimately sitting in the East. JS/SS or MCs and those positions are not bad and have a purpose but if you want to be apart of opening, closing and have some solid duties, I'd go with JD.

If your lodge is thriving and people are 'fighting' over different seats, you may could start as a steward or MC(if your GL has them).


----------



## Canadian Paul (Mar 24, 2019)

In my case the first office I held in my lodge was Secretary! This was after being a MM for about a year and because of some rather unique circumstances at the time. The learning curve was, as you can imagine, very steep but with copious support from the Master and other senior brethren I 'survived' the year and went as Junior Deacon the following year.  One result, however, was thatI learnt how the administration of the lodge worked and its relationship to both our District Grand Lodge and our Grand Lodge, as well as much else that stood me in good stead in my later Masonic career. I must have done something right, for after passing through the Chair I served as District Grand Secretary as well as Grand Secretary/Registrar in the Scottish Rite for several years and am now Secretary of my Mothe Lodge again! 

NOT the masonic career beginning I would recommend, but it seems to have worked for me.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 25, 2019)

At my lodge we start at JS and follow the line for 7yrs to the east


----------



## rpbrown (Mar 25, 2019)

I served as Master of Ceremonies the last half of the year I was raised then appointed to JD for my first full masonic year. Moved up from there then kind of started over in the chairs as a Past Master at Tiler.. Only chair I have not held is Steward


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> At my lodge we start at JS and follow the line for 7yrs to the east


Ideally this is as it should be. However, when I joined my mother lodge they were very much in need as far as filling the officer chairs. I started out as Senior Deacon and had a lot of knowledge to soak up fast. Luckily I was already retired and had a lot of time to spare for this. Therefore, a little over three years after being raised I was sitting in the East. A lot of Past Masters pitched in to helped me....thank goodness!


----------



## David Duke (Mar 25, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> At my lodge we start at JS and follow the line for 7yrs to the east



Brother Stright and I are members of the same Lodge, as he said the typical route to the East begins at JS and we have pretty much a progressive line. 

That said, nothing is absolutely guaranteed, the junior chairs are a proving ground to see if you are committed and willing to do the work required. By the time you reach the end of your SD year you should be somewhat proficient in opening and closing all 4 Lodges at all positions if you are not, the JW station is an elected position and there may be some concern amongst the brethren. 

We are a relatively young Lodge (52 years) and have never had a WM serve over 1 year which shows you we are a pretty active Lodge and most brothers who get in the line are very committed (including Bro. Stright) but we have had a few through the years (none in the last 15) who have either dropped out or were not advanced because they could not commit the time or didn’t take it seriously.

We did have one about 6 years ago when another brother was nominated to run for JW ( I actually made the nomination) because the brother in line wouldn’t take the time to learn opening/closing. I didn’t try to hide anything, several weeks before the election I went first to the brother in question and to the probable WM elect who were real good friends and told them what I was going to do and why. The brother in line was elected and after the election he came to me and promised he would dedicate the time needed. I am proud to say that he did and that he became very proficient in all aspects of the work. He came to me after his year in the East and thanked me for the kick in his rear. By the way I was his JW!




Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 25, 2019)

I am taking in everything each of you are saying my brothers. And I really like the feedback that I'm getting.
I'm paying attention to each officer during opening and closing of the lodge in each degree. But I do know it's just not about learning the ritual, there are more responsibilities of each officer that I wasn't aware of. I'm learning more from my mentors each day that goes by...


----------



## Keith C (Mar 26, 2019)

This will, of course, coming from Pennsylvania, likely result in the scratching if heads and questions!  In our Lodge the typical first chair to put someone in is the Junior Master of Ceremonies.  The reason being you are just in front of the Senior Warden who can keep an eye on you, and you are next to the Pursuivant who can also keep an eye on you and keep you informed of what is going on.  Also there are no actual duties during a stated meeting other than standing when the officers stand.  At Extra Meetings for Degrees there is work to be done but it is fairly easy, with little to remember as essentially the same things are said multiple times.  The Business of this office puts the JMC in an ideal position to observe and learn from the Business and Duties of the other Officers during degrees.

Plus, you get a sword!  How cool is that?


----------



## Bro. A (Mar 26, 2019)

Keith C said:


> This will, of course, coming from Pennsylvania, likely result in the scratching if heads and questions!  In our Lodge the typical first chair to put someone in is the Junior Master of Ceremonies.  The reason being you are just in front of the Senior Warden who can keep an eye on you, and you are next to the Pursuivant who can also keep an eye on you and keep you informed of what is going on.  Also there are no actual duties during a stated meeting other than standing when the officers stand.  At Extra Meetings for Degrees there is work to be done but it is fairly easy, with little to remember as essentially the same things are said multiple times.  The Business of this office puts the JMC in an ideal position to observe and learn from the Business and Duties of the other Officers during degrees.
> 
> Plus, you get a sword!  How cool is that?



Very interesting Brother Keith C.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 26, 2019)

Keith C said:


> his will, of course, coming from Pennsylvania, likely result in the scratching if heads and questions!


I love hearing about how things are done in your state! Very interesting.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 26, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> I love hearing about how things are done in your state! Very interesting.



You really have to experience it. PA isn’t that far from you...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 27, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> You really have to experience it. PA isn’t that far from you...


True. One day I do hope to visit a lodge in your great state!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 27, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> True. One day I do hope to visit a lodge in your great state!



Not mine, but I get you.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 27, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> True. One day I do hope to visit a lodge in your great state!



You will find a warm welcome at my Lodge any time!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 27, 2019)

Keith C said:


> You will find a warm welcome at my Lodge any time!


I will certainly remember this!


----------



## Matt L (Mar 27, 2019)

Warrior and Keith, maybe we can make it happen sometime this summer.  I'm about 4 hours from Warrior and I need to make a visit to a PA Commandery.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 27, 2019)

Keep in mind Blue Lodges are Dark in July and August in PA.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 27, 2019)

Matt L said:


> Warrior and Keith, maybe we can make it happen sometime this summer.  I'm about 4 hours from Warrior and I need to make a visit to a PA Commandery.



You should try to get to Philadelphia, the KT room at the GL building is pretty incredible.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 28, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> You should try to get to Philadelphia, the KT room at the GL building is pretty incredible.



Indeed Norman Hall is very impressive and my 2nd favorite Lodge Hall in the Philadelphia Masonic Temple!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 28, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Indeed Norman Hall is very impressive and my 2nd favorite Lodge Hall in the Philadelphia Masonic Temple!



What’s your first? I personally love the Egyptian Room.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 28, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> What’s your first? I personally love the Egyptian Room.



Egyptian Hall is my favorite as well!

The Lodge a good friend and one of my recommends belongs to meets in Egyptian Hall.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 28, 2019)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 28, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Egyptian Hall is my favorite as well!
> 
> The Lodge a good friend and one of my recommends belongs to meets in Egyptian Hall.



Nice! My one visit was in that hall, then I got the “late night” private tour of the rest of the building. Renaissance Hall is epic, as well. Heck, they’re ALL incredible!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Mar 30, 2019)

Our line starts at steward. It is expected that you progress through the chairs. We usually do not jump people over others unless the brother being jumped has a reason for allowing it, is dropping out or it is obvious he is not healthy for the lodge


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 2, 2019)

Brother_Steve said:


> Our line starts at steward. It is expected that you progress through the chairs.



Same here at Sam B. Crawford, and we've never had a WM repeat.
51 yrs old, 51 WM....


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 2, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Same here at Sam B. Crawford, and we've never had a WM repeat.
> 51 yrs old, 51 WM....


1881.

No repeats except for one and it was intentional. The repeater was a descendant of one of the founding members so he did another year for the 100th annaversara.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 2, 2019)

junior Deacon...


----------



## David612 (Apr 3, 2019)

Chaplain.
Well thats what I’m doing anyway.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 3, 2019)

David612 said:


> Chaplain.
> Well thats what I’m doing anyway.



That’s where my Mother starts people.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 3, 2019)

I was the last Master of my home lodge, St. Matthews 906, before it merged with another lodge. We had not yet had a repeat Master but would have had to start after me if we had not merged.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 29, 2019)

Bro. A said:


> In your opinion, which officer's seat would be good for a newly raised MM?


I'd say Steward would be the best office for a new Master Mason. The Stewards are there to assist, and that teaches a great lesson to the new Master Mason.


----------



## BroBook (May 16, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Same here at Sam B. Crawford, and we've never had a WM repeat.
> 51 yrs old, 51 WM....


Do the Brothers stay after they pass the CHAIR ?

Sent from my LML212VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (May 16, 2019)

We often have our WM serve 2 years in the east- our degrees are slower than many and this way the master has an opportunity to do all three degrees and really get comfortable with the position


----------



## Thomas Stright (May 16, 2019)

BroBook said:


> Do the Brothers stay after they pass the CHAIR ?
> 
> Sent from my LML212VL using My Freemasonry mobile app



Not idea what you mean. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Glen Cook (May 16, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Not idea what you mean.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


Do they come to lodge after their term as WM?


----------



## Thomas Stright (May 16, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> Do they come to lodge after their term as WM?



Yes...most do. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (May 18, 2019)

BroBook said:


> Do the Brothers stay after they pass the CHAIR ?



Most Stated meetings I have been to have been close to half Past Masters. Some move on. Very many remain active for life.


----------



## Bloke (May 26, 2019)

Try to start in the first progressive office and try not to skip any.. but don't be rushed by the lodge. Learn and enjoy !


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jun 6, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Try to start in the first progressive office and try not to skip any.. but don't be rushed by the lodge. Learn and enjoy !



In our lodge everyone starts at Junior Steward.....


----------



## Brian Lewis (Jun 10, 2019)

Tyler or possibly Chaplin


----------



## Keith C (Jun 12, 2019)

Brian Lewis said:


> Tyler or possibly Chaplin



In our Lodge the Tyler is  usually the Immediate Past Master.  It provides an experience Brother who knows most members of the Lodge and their status, so it is easy to just knock to admit them vs having to decide who they are, if anyone knows them and if they need examination, thus not disturbing the flow of the meeting.  It also makes it less stressful on the WM worrying about doing things differently than his predecessor.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jun 15, 2019)

Bro. A said:


> In your opinion, which officer's seat would be good for a newly raised MM?



In re-reading the message that started this thread I note that the query was about a NEWLY RAISED MM taking an office.  In that case I would say that he shouldn't take an office until he has had time to sit in lodge and gain some experience as to how things are conducted. Ideally, after a couple of years of faithfull attendance he would have some idea of what would be expected of him in various offices.

In my lodge a new MM usually starts his career as an Office-bearer as a Steward, or, occasionally, as Inner Guard.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 16, 2019)

Canadian Paul said:


> In re-reading the message that started this thread I note that the query was about a NEWLY RAISED MM taking an office.  In that case I would say that he shouldn't take an office until he has had time to sit in lodge and gain some experience as to how things are conducted. Ideally, after a couple of years of faithfull attendance he would have some idea of what would be expected of him in various offices.
> 
> In my lodge a new MM usually starts his career as an Office-bearer as a Steward, or, occasionally, as Inner Guard.



I was Raised the end of April and Installed mid-December the same year... if they could have put me in a Chair before that they would have.


----------



## bro.william (Jun 17, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> I was Raised the end of April and Installed mid-December the same year... if they could have put me in a Chair before that they would have.



!!!


----------



## Keith C (Jun 17, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> I was Raised the end of April and Installed mid-December the same year... if they could have put me in a Chair before that they would have.



I was raised the last day of November and was Junior Deacon in April!  Sometimes you are just in the right place at the right time (or is it the wrong place and the wrong time!)


----------

